# Brainstorming über Hüte/Kopfbedeckungen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2006)

hallo,
ich muß eine Verpackung für Hüte gestalten und bin gerade dabei den Aufdruck dafür zu machen. Nun hatte ich die Idee verschiedene Stoffe einzuscannen und daraus ein Muster zu machen. Desweiteren soll dieses Muster in eine Fläche aus Wörtern übergehen. Dazu benötige ich eure Hilfe für ein Brainstorming.
Also was fällt euch so an Wörtern für/über Hüte/Kopfbedeckungen ein?

Viele Grüße
DirtyWorld


----------



## helaukoenig (13. Dezember 2006)

Das hängt schon davon ab, um welche Sorte von Hüten es sich handelt. Sind es eher die Klassiker wie Pillbox, Bowler u.a. oder sind es doch eher moderne Creationen?
Wie wäre mit einer "Aufzählung" von berühmten Hutträger und traditonsreichen Modellen s.o.? Denn ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur so geistreiche Sachen wie behütet ein.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2006)

Also um so ein wenig einen Eindruck zu bekomen könnt Ihr mal auf http://www.schmitthut.de/ gehen.
Also mir ging es schon eher so um Verben/Substantive zu Hüten/Kopfbedeckungen. Wie z.b Regenschutz, tragen, schön aussehen, praktisch ect.

Gruß


----------



## helaukoenig (14. Dezember 2006)

tragen, behüten, gefallen, auffallen, gestalten, stolz und vor allem cool (weil ich selbst bekennender Hutträger bin), aber auch warm kalt, Sonne Regen (Regen entfällt bei dieser Sorte von Hüten vwohl)

übrigens, schicke Site! Hast du die gemacht? Ist aber wegen des extremen Querformats etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
nein die habe ich nicht gemacht. Diese ist von Löwentor aus Darmstadt gemacht worden.
Ich bin mit der Susanne Schmitt befreundet und Studiere auch in Darmstadt an der h_da an der die Inhaberinen von Löwentor auch studiert haben. kenne tue ich die beiden aber nicht.
Die Verpackung ist auch ein Semesterprojekt.

Viele Grüße


----------

